# Game 8 Bobcats at Hornets(OKC) 7PM CST Nov 14



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 


*vs. *​*Charlotte Bobcats*​ 










Oklahoma City, OK​Tue, Nov 14, 2006 07:00 PM​​ 


The Hornets return from a winless road trip and face a really underperforming Charlotte Bobcats team.I should know I try to watch this team,but they are really playing ugly basketball right now.If they continue to turn the ball over the Hornets will win easily,but this team has a lot more talent than they've shown this season.They lack a true shooting guard and thus they will feature two point guards in the starting lineup.Felton suffered bruised ribs last week and shall probably have to play with a flak jacket.​ 
The face of the franchise is supposedly Adam Morrison,widely featured in their marketting campaign.Unfortunately for the Bobcats he's been disappointing,even to me and I was mad as hell when they drafted him instead of Brandon Roy.Actually I am still mad as hell,but such is life.There is some chance that center Primoz brezec will return for this game I think that he's been out as long as he was expected to be.


​4-3​STATS​

















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)​





TYSON CHANDLER(C)















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)


​1-6​STATS​ 













Brevin Knight PG Raymond Felton SG​ 







Emeka Okafor C​















Gerald Wallace SF Sean May PF


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bass gets the start tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Peja is starting hot tonight...11 points early.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder who the Hornets are going to pick on...Oh maybe Morrison


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I read a quote in the local paper about Scott not being happy with Linton Johnson or his manly muscles. He said that he had told Linton and his manly muscles to start doing some things on the offensive end and he hasnt responded. Thus Bass gets the start...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dayumn! Chandler missed a smooth dunk!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson with the missed dunk. Peja is 3-3 on 3pt'ers already.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been supremely unhappy with Bass' freethrow shooting. He was automatic back at LSU.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peja is on pace to score 128 points


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Peja is doing awesome, hasn't missed.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this is insanity!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul ALMOST ALWAYS plays the entire 1st quarter. Why is he on the bench?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja with 22 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tied at the end of the 1st...32-32

Or was it 34-34?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Usually Scott has been sitting Paul for the first five minutes of the 2nd.That hasn't been working well at all the last three games.He sat him the last five minutes of the 1st...they aren't down.I wonder if this means fewer minutes for Pargo.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess since the Hornets aren't down he's resting Paul for that 2nd half push. Paul usually plays the entire 1st, then usually comes in at the 5minute mark in the 2nd.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Adam Morrison just shot one from DEEEEEEP and made it as the shotclock ran out...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Peja is still on..., and really what is up with Chris just playing half a quarter?
Not enough rebounds..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul is going to have to become a threat from 3 in order for the Hornets (and Paul) to reach the potential they have. CP3 passed up a WIDE OPEN 3 and then turned the ball over. We need him to shoot that shot and be effective.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a pretty inept fastbreak a few plays ago. All Hornets run to the goal instead of getting space. When everyone is so tight you cant make a pass 2 feet from someone in traffic.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that Scott is gambling that he'll be able to win tonight w/o playing Paul heavy minutes so that he'll be fresh tomorrow.I would worry a lot more about this win


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson had better be ready to catch that ball!

Bass with the jumper!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He we go. Sloppy 3rd quarter as usual.

Why can't any Hornet hold onto the ball? LOL!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Okafor is having a block party out there!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Okafor is having a block party out there!


I was going to say this, and man, Peja is saving the game himself as of now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul's shooting and scoring suck tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What the h*ll is wrong with Paul?!!!! :curse:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Imagine if Paul was a threat from 3 and the D would have to respect that and guard him tight. That would free up so much inside and allow Paul to be even more effective on the drives.

Im going to knock Paul on this, and I rarely knock him for much. Seriously guy needs to at least develop a respectable jumper.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I also liked what the announcers said about Bass needing to learn how to play like Sean May. Bass has go be that constant motor and hustle player that cleans up the glass, gets dunk putbacks, gets fouls, and THEN MAKES THE FREETHROW!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja the only starter on the floor to start the 4th.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Peja the only starter on the floor to start the 4th.



What's the score and how many points does Paul and Pedja have?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Other than what Peja did earlier and what Bobby and Jannero are doing right now, the Hornets must be shooting like 10-15%. :curse: 

Why aren't any internet boxscores working tonight?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AleksandarN said:


> What's the score and how many points does Paul and Pedja have?


Peja has like 25 and Paul must have like 2 stinkin points.(this is messing with his scoring stats big time). The score is Hornets 78, Cats 75...7:30 left.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tied game 78-78...5:00 left.

Paul must be 0-30 tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja for 3!!!

Peja with the steal and the layup!!

Hornets 85
Cat 82

3:30 left.

Peja with another jumper! Hornets 87, Cats 82 3:03 left. Okafor at the line..misses both free throws.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peja playin outta his mind tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did I just hear that Peja has 40pts??


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

GET UP TYSON!!!! Did he just catch an elbow or something?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tyson just lost some teeth I think.They were showing someone's chicklets on the floor.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Tyson just lost some teeth I think.They were showing someone's chicklets on the floor.


OMG are you serious??!!!! Oh NO!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> peja playin outta his mind tonight.


Yes he is. But tomorrow he'll probably play like crap. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

1:53 left. Paul has 2pts and 10 assists.

Hornets 89
Cats 82


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Peja makes 2 free throws...now has 42 points. I'm glad he finally broke out because no one else was really getting it done tonight.

Hornets 91
Cats 82


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how many minutes Paul has played.The substitution patterns have been really weird tonight and I can't find a gametracker that's working and showing the minutes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh yeah Chandler defenitly lost some teeth.

Peja is going nuts. Imagine if Paul had his average or close to it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes the substitution patters were really weird tonight. Tyson ended up with 15 rebounds, 2pts.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game over. Hornets win 94, Bobcats 85


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Peja with a new career high of 42 points.

This was a pricey win with the loss of Chandler. I dont know how long he will be out if at all.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I'm going to pop in a blank DVD and record the replay later tonight. Peja's career high and a Brandon Bass start seem like a good use for the ole recorder.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I imagine we're looking for a 24 hour oral surgeon right now...Doesn't look great going into the Palace in less than 24 hours with no West and probably no Chandler.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Like I said, Peja really keeped up with the scoring game pace.
Paul had a nice amount of assists, Tyson good lots of rebounds, then about shooting, they shot worse than me.


----------

